# Hohe Leistungsspitzen / Ausschaltströme bei bei 17kw-Motoren / falsche Schütze?



## stift (6 Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

nach sehr langer Zeit mal wieder eine Frage von mir. Ein Bekannter hat mich gebeten mal einen Blick auf seine Biogasanlage zu werfen, da der Hersteller keine Lösung für sein Problem findet. Ich war leider auch recht schnell mit meinem Latein am Ende und wende mich jetzt an euch. 

In der Biogasanlage werden die Rührwerke an- und abgeschalten. Die Leistungsaufnahme der Anlage wird visualisiert. Ein Foto davon findet ihr anbei. Was uns umtreibt sind die großen Lastspitzen > 100 kW. Diese treten immer wieder auf - die Leistungsaufnahme wird alle 2 Sekunden gemessen. Ich vermute allerdings, dass das Messbild daher nicht 100% vollständig ist, da ja nur alle 2 Sekunden gemessen wird. Von daher sind bestimmt nicht alle Lastspitzen visualisiert 

Aus meiner Sicht treten die Spitzen immer dann auf, wenn die drei 17kW Motoren des einen Rührwerks abgeschalten werden. Für zwei dieser Motoren wurde bereits ein FU nachgerüstet um die Spitzen abzufangen - leider ohne Erfolg. Der dritte Motor hängt an einem Siemens Sirus 3RT1026-1A...

Dummerweise kann ich euch weder sagen welche Motoren verbaut sind, noch wie die FUs verbaut sind. Ein aktueller Stromlaufplan bzw. Stückliste sind nicht existent. 

Hat jemand von euch Ideen / Anregungen wo diese Lastspitzen herkommen bzw. die wir diese loswerden können?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Juli 2019)

Was ist denn für ein Leistungsmessgerät verbaut, bzw. wie werden die Ströme erfasst?
Vielleicht ist das ja keine echte Stromspitze, sondern durch die Schaltvorgänge wird eine Störung auf der Messleitung induziert.


----------



## Ralle (6 Juli 2019)

Ja, ich würde auch mal mit einer Strommeßzange versuchen, die tatsächlcih auftrtenden Ströme zu messen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Juli 2019)

Ich denke auch dass es an der Messung liegt. Oftmals wird die Leistung aus den Impulsen des Stromzählers berechnet. Hier würde ich mal ansetzen.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (6 Juli 2019)

Hallo,
Auch ich schließe mich der Vermutung meiner Vorredner an das es sich hier eher um Probleme mit der Messung handelt. Wie führt ihr diese genau aus ? 
Du fragst ja in deinem Titel nach falschen Schützen, habt ihr den hier wirklich ein Problem das diese schnell verschleißen oder geht es wirklich nur um die erhöhte Leistungsaufnahme beim abschalten (welchen ihr ja auch nur Vermutet ?!) ?
Dem sollte ja nicht so sein da ihr ja schon zwei Motoren via FU betreibt also müsste dieses Problem ja sichtlich besser werden. 
Hat das Schütz ein Löschglied oder wird das einfach so betrieben ? 
Hast du hier die Möglichkeit mal in den Schaltschrank zu gucken ? Sonst soll der Anlagenhersteller mal liefern, gehört immerhin zu der Anlage dazu. 
Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## stift (6 Juli 2019)

Hmm.. danke schonmal. Daran hab ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Klingt plausibel. 

Im Schaltschrank verbaut ist ein Müller und Ziegler Energiezähler mit externen Stromwandlern. 
https://www.mueller-ziegler.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Energiezaehler_EZW_EZD/MuellerZiegler-02-2018_Energiezaehler_EZD.pdf

Euer Verdacht würde auch erklären, wieso wir die Leistungsspitzen nicht gesehen haben, als wir die Leistungsaufnahme der Anlage mal mit einem externen Gerät und Janitza Kabelumbaustromwandler gemessen haben. 

Löschglied am Schütz habe ich keines gesehen... ich dachte die wären standartmäßig verbaut. 
Auch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Juli 2019)

Welcher Ausgang des Zählers ist denn auf die SPS aufgeschaltet?


----------



## Ing_Lupo (6 Juli 2019)

Hallo

mit einem Zähler Stromspitzen zu erfassen ist kaum möglich.

Wenn ihr beim abschalten der Rührwerke Spitzen bekommt müssen die ja angetrieben werden.

Wie soll das in einem Becken  möglich sein.

Also ist ein sytemischer  Messfehler wahrscheinlich.
Leiht euch einen mobilen Messkoffer 
und messt jeden Antrieb durch.

Gruss

Lupo


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (6 Juli 2019)

Sein Gerät besitzt doch auch einen Analogausgang, vermutlich ist dieser auf die SPS aufgelegt und diesen Messwert sehen wir in der Trendkurve.

Andere Geräte wie die von Janitza besitzen einen Min/Max-Wert Speicher, wo sich direkt hätte ablesen lassen ob das Signal wirklich von den Stromwandlern erfasst wird, oder auf das Messsignal eingestreut wird. Das scheint sein Gerät der Anleitung nach leider nicht zu besitzen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 Juli 2019)

Dann wird es wohl ein EMV-Problem sein. Das erklärt dann auch den Zusammenhang mit den Schaltvorgängen. Verdrahtung prüfen und ggf. ein geschirmtes Kabel für das Analogsignal verwenden.

Den Schirm aber auch einseitig auflegen. Ich hatte neulich einen Kunden, der hatte ein Kabel zu Wägezellen ausgetauscht. Man hatte ihn zwar gesagt, man müsse geschirmtes Kabel verwenden, aber der Schirm wurde nicht aufgelegt  .


----------



## Tommi (6 Juli 2019)

so was gibt es?   *ROFL*

gibt's doch gar nicht.

Goodnight und schönes Rest-WE


----------



## stift (8 Juli 2019)

Danke. Ich werd's probieren und berichten


----------



## Otwin (9 Juli 2019)

Ich war mal an einer Biogas-Anlage, da ist die Behältertemperatur schlagartig um 4°C gefallen,
sobald der FU fürs Rührwerk angelaufen ist.
EMV ist was tolles 

Gruß
Otwin


----------

